# JS Combine



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I got tired of waiting for AMS to release the JS Combine, so I purchased and built the British Rio Grande UK Models kit sold in the states by the Electric and Steam Model Works http://www.rctrains.com/rollingstockukriogrande.htm

The kit uses laser cut wood to make two sides that are a direct replacement for the plastic sides on the AMS Jackson and Sharp coach. The kit converts an AMS JS coach to RGS combine Number 259. Of course, you can paint it green and and make it a D&RGW combine as I did. The kit is easy to build and the directions are well written and illustrated. The new sides screw in as exact replacements for the existing sides and screw together the same way.

I built the kit as directed except I did not cut the roof line over the door so that I could convert the combine back to a passenger car later if I want. I modified the interior by cutting away the seats that are in the baggage area. I glazed the windows with 3M plastic used for document lamination. It's clear and easily cut. I did forget to frost the glass in the bathroom window and will do that later. I sprayed the finished wood sides and the plastic end walls with Floquil Pullman Green, which is a near match to the original AMS color. I have yet to mount the number decals, but that is easy. I am very pleased with the kit and the finished combine, an asset to my string of 5 coaches. A Bronson Tate baggage car is next.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking combine! Are the decals the rub on type?


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

No, the decals that come with the kit at extra cost are the water type. However, you can get the rub-on type D&RGW or RGS decals from David Bailey at: http://www.djbengineering.co.uk/index3.html

I have used both and prefer the water type because the rub-ons require a slick, shiny surface to adhere properly. The water type, when used with setting fluid, will work into the crevaces and look more realistic to me.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl,
I really appreciate hearing that Pullman Green is a pretty close match to the AMS color. Great information about the window glazing by 3M. That was going to be my next problem to solve. Stan Cedarleaf does the decals for these kits according to David of RG Models UK. Great people to work with. Thanks for posting the log of your build. Looks very nice.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! I was very impressed with the ease of building this kit and I can't wait for the Pagosa Springs car to show up! (For those of you unfamiliar with this car, it's the one that LGB's Drover's Caboose is modeled from.)


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
I've tried lots of clear products to make windows and have settled on the 3M Scotch laminating sheet packs that come in all sizes including wallet size, 4x6, 5x7 8x10 and 11x14. These are the self laminating type and not the ones for thermal laminating. I get them at Walmart in the stationery section. One pack of 4x6 (PL900) is enough to do a car, but the 8x10s are good if you have several projects. Be sure to buy the glossy packs and not the matte ones. 

I find that the single clear sheet on each laminating unit is thick enough for window panes. The second part of the unit, the clear sheet with the sticky stuff on it, is usually thrown away. I cut the widows to size with a paper cutter to get straight lines so they fit snugly in the frames. I tack the panes in place with tiny dabs of Goop carefully placed by a tooth pick.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Carl,

Those are the 4x6 Photo Laminate sheets, correct? They don't show on the Walmart here.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Right, they are called Scotch Photo Laminating Sheets. I think the part 3m part number is #PL900G. Don't know what the Walmart skew number is. PS
OOOOPS, I just answered the notification email and sent this to the webmaster. A horse on me. Sorry webmaster....


----------

